# Want Best Family Resort in Southern FL



## dwmantz (Apr 6, 2008)

We have children ages 9, 8, 7.  We plan to travel to FL EOY for spring break which is mid-April (for 08 is 4/12-19). 

We're looking for the best family odd EOY platinum float 2BR week we can find.  Naturally want low MF.  We are not set on location, but need to be reasonable close to an airport with decent car rental rates.  Naturally, we want on or very near the beach.  Also require outdoor pool, hot tubs, with kid areas and activites.

Would appreciate any and all advice as to location and specific resort.  I almost settled on Marriott Beachplace, but after some research, think there may be better resorts out there with better MF.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lprstn (Apr 6, 2008)

Well spring break with kids that young on the beach...Wyndam Daytona Beach is a nice place, close enouph for a day trip to Disney, but on the beach with lots to do.  Sheraton Jenson Beach is also a nice beach location and a little quieter.


----------



## JLB (Apr 7, 2008)

Outside of Orlando, Florida resorts during Weeks 1 through 16 are Snowbird Destinations.  They are filled to overflowing with chronologically challenged people.  Especially _Southern_ Florida.

I am not suggesting that all Snowbird resorts are not kid-friendly, but the sign in the office of one that we frequent reads, *"Unattended Children Will Be Sold Into Salvery."*

Before anyone gets their panties in a bunch, consider that privately owned resorts are exactly that, and can set the rules and policies their owners wish.

I don't consider myself to be kid-unfriendly and am yet to sell any into slavery, but the last time we were at that resort in January, a couple of the units had young kids with them, and one day when me and mine were sitting in the hot tub we watched as those kids tore up every item of patio furniture they could, tearing out the webbing, while their parents sat and watched, or ignored them.

So, ask before you go or buy.


----------



## dwmantz (Apr 7, 2008)

JLB

I totally agree!!!   Have run into that many times, particularly over hot tubs, which I think should be adults only.  Have wanted to sell some myself!!!

Our's are with us every second and very well behaved, actually.  We're very blessed.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## voyager1 (Apr 7, 2008)

I would take a close look at Marriott Ocean Pointe in Palm Beach at Singer Island.  The grounds are beautiful with a good selection of pools and spas and an variety of activities available for both kids and adults.  It is a very well managed resort with an excellent Board of Directors.  I owned a 2 bdrm. platinum there and loved every visit.  I would also consider going for the 3 bdrm. EOY instead of the 2 bdrm since all 3 bedrooms are ocean front.  If you don't need the 3rd bdrm. it can be rented for a very good price.




dwmantz said:


> We have children ages 9, 8, 7.  We plan to travel to FL EOY for spring break which is mid-April (for 08 is 4/12-19).
> 
> We're looking for the best family odd EOY platinum float 2BR week we can find.  Naturally want low MF.  We are not set on location, but need to be reasonable close to an airport with decent car rental rates.  Naturally, we want on or very near the beach.  Also require outdoor pool, hot tubs, with kid areas and activites.
> 
> ...


----------



## Transit (Apr 7, 2008)

Vero Beach Disney may suit your needs.


----------



## bccash63 (Apr 8, 2008)

The Resort on Cocoa Beach although this is central Florida not Southern.  I have seen many odd yr deeds for sale--check redweek.  Dawn


----------



## BevL (Apr 8, 2008)

dwmantz said:


> JLB
> 
> ... Have wanted to sell some myself!!!  ...



I've tried leaving mine on a country road, but they always seemed to find their way back home!!

You were asking for SOuthern Florida.  I don't have a lot of experience with lots of resorts, but I would suggest that some of the resorts in SouthWest Florida are not that kid friendly.  No toddlers in the pool rules stuff like that.

Anything in Key West is probably a little to adult oriented, and the beaches aren't good there.


----------



## JLB (Apr 8, 2008)

We know lots of people with grown kids who keep finding their way back.

They're like the bob-tailed tom cat in our old neighborhood.  I took him ten miles aways and dumped him in the woods and a week later he was back.

 



BevL said:


> I've tried leaving mine on a country road, but they always seemed to find their way back home!!


----------



## JUDIE25 (Apr 11, 2008)

We own at Vistana Beach Resort on Hutchinson Island and it is very family friendly.  (I believe this is the resort lprstn is referring to as the Sheraton resort in Jensen Beach).

Besides being beachfront, there are many kid friendly activities all day long.  And owning at Vistana, we are able to use a unit at the Vistana Resort in Orlando for either the whole week or 1/2 week.


----------



## wcfr1 (Apr 13, 2008)

I live near one of my timeshares and think it would make a great choice for you. Bay and Beach Club in Indian Shores.

West Coast of Florida and only 20 minutes from Clearwater/St. Pete International Airport and 30 from Tampa airport.

Right on the beach, nice pool etc.

Busch Gardens is only 45 minutes away and Orlando is less than 2 hours. 

The Clearwater Gulf Beach area is great for familys on Spring Break.


----------



## J9sling (Apr 13, 2008)

I only have experience with 3 resorts which are on the east coast of Florida:  Ron Jon Cape Caribe Resort in Cape Canaveral, Resort on Cocoa Beach and Disney's Vero Beach Resort.

We own a 2br/2ba at Ron Jon and annual dues run about $780.  Obviously they are half of that if you own EOY.  This resort is central Florida, not southern, but in mid April it's typically warm.  Tons upon tons of things to do here...definitely a kid/family resort with a building on the beach and a building next to the waterpark and activities..all guest have access to everything.  It's only a 30 - 40 minute drive from Orlando airport where flights and rental cars are reasonable.  EOY weeks are sold on Redweek.

About 15 minutes south of Ron Jon you will find the Resort on Cocoa Beach.  This is also a very nice family oriented resort that sits directly on the beach and has almost everything Ron Jon has (except for the waterpark).  I don't know what dues are but I would guess they are very similar to Ron Jon.

Disney Vero Beach resort is more south Florida and also has a ton of great family activities.  It's also not a total Disney immersion like the Orlando resorts are (which I consider a plus) but has the Disney great sense of style all around.  I have no idea about dues here.

We have kids as well and I would have fun at any of these resorts with my family.


----------



## Smooth Air (Apr 18, 2008)

Another vote for Marriott Ocean Pointe, Palm Beach Shores, Florida. I own two 2BR PLatinum weeks. Things I like:
1. 20  minutes from Palm Beach International Airport. It's a very easy drive form National Car Rental. If you take Congress Ave. you do not even need to go on I-95

2. Beautiful beachfront location.

3. Lots of things for kids to do.

4. Close to Publix (about a 10 minute drive north on A1A).

5. Short walk to The Sailfish Marina Restaurant where you can get a table by the water.

6. Water-taxi to Clematis Street on Thursday night.

7. Pizza Hut & small Marketplace on site.

8. Tennis & golf nearby.

Things I do not like:

1. Our villa is never ready when we get there which is usually around 1:00PM. We often have to wait until 5:00PM to check-in

2. It's difficult to get a chair around the Sailfish & Cobia pools b/c of the "chair hogs" who go out early in the morning & "claim" their chairs by leaving a book or a magazine or a towel & then not returning for hours.  

3. Housekeeping response is very, very slow when you request replacements if some things are missing from your kitchen or if they are broken. The past few times we have had coffee makers that leak.  I have come to the conclusion that Ocean Pointe's  inventory of Mr. Coffee coffee makers is defective!  

So, I hope this helps. Let us know where you decide to buy.


----------



## dwmantz (Apr 19, 2008)

Our thanks for all the advice!  If we were to buy now, we lean toward Ron Jon.  But we're in a holding pattern right now.  

Since we already own points in Diamond Resort's Club, we're holding a week next year at the Daytona Beach Regency.  However, we've recently heard of the possibility that High Country Club will open a new beachfront property in mid to south FL by then for us to use!  If that happens, HCC will meet all our needs for the forseeable future!


----------



## Smooth Air (Apr 19, 2008)

Where is the new HCC ppty in "Mid-South Fla"? What do you mean by "Mid Florida"?...have never heard that term! Will it be in South Florida? Or, "Mid"?


----------



## JLB (Apr 19, 2008)

I would spose it to mean Central Florida, which typically means Orlando.

Beachwise, FL is normally divided into (from upper right going clockwise) NE, SE, Keys, SW, Upper Gulf (I prefer to refer to it as Sarasota and Tampa to distinguish those two), and Panhandle.



smoothair said:


> Where is the new HCC ppty in "Mid-South Fla"? What do you mean by "Mid Florida"?...have never heard that term! Will it be in South Florida? Or, "Mid"?


----------



## Smooth Air (Apr 19, 2008)

JLB, yes, that's how I always think of Florida too so the "Mid" thing threw me! Maybe he means midway between Southeast Florida & Northeast Florida...but what wld that be??? Maybe Vero Beach? I have to go & look @ a Florida map!


----------



## Jennie (Apr 30, 2008)

Suggest you take a look at the Ft. Lauderdale Beach Resort. It's a family friendly resort with an interesting mix of planned activities. The units have undergone a total renovation over the past 2 years and are really beautiful now. The 2 bedroom lock-off units are very large and each has a large terrace overlooking either the ocean (1 block away) or the intercoastal waterway. 

One negative is that there is no on-site restaurant. However, there are several places to eat (plain or fancy) within a 1-7 block radius. There is a water-taxi stop nearby, plus the upscale Galleria Mall. Birch State Park is across the street. Historic Bonnet House (with lots of monkeys roaming the grounds) is right next door. And the fabulous Ft. Lauderdale Beach is a block away. This section of the beach is very clean and seldom over-crowded. It's away from the section (about a mile or two south) very teens and the college crowd tend to congregate.

The maintenance fees, which include the Florida real estate taxes, are $850. for the 2 bdrm. lock-off units. During prime weeks, the lock-off alone easily rents for $750.. 

It's about a 10 minute drive from the Ft. Lauderdale Airport, with several taxi and shuttle services available at a low price. Many people do without a car rental because there is excellent bus transportation from the resort to many different areas.

Airfare to Ft. Lauderdale is very reasonable from most parts of the country since so many different airlines fly here. And car rental rates are competitive with just about every major company having a presence here. 

It's quite a long drive to many of the other resorts mentioned above.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Apr 30, 2008)

Islander Beach Resort New Smyrna is family friendly.


----------



## Jollyhols (Apr 30, 2008)

I haven't much varied experience but have stayed at Marriott's Ocean Pointe several times and I would say that it would be a very suitable resort for children - the pools are nicely arranged and it all seems very safe and child-friendly.  Though I would have thought that the gulf coast beaches were safer as the ocean can be rough (and it seems to be getting windier every year I go there!)


----------



## JLB (Apr 30, 2008)

Melbourne .



smoothair said:


> Maybe he means midway between Southeast Florida & Northeast Florida...but what wld that be??? !


----------



## capjak (Apr 30, 2008)

JLB said:


> I would spose it to mean Central Florida, which typically means Orlando.
> 
> Beachwise, FL is normally divided into (from upper right going clockwise) NE, SE, Keys, SW, Upper Gulf (I prefer to refer to it as Sarasota and Tampa to distinguish those two), and Panhandle.



HCC already has an Orlando condo, the rumored new one is near Miami I believe?


----------



## dwmantz (May 20, 2008)

*Decision Made, Purchased a 2BR at Ron Jon Caribe*

After much research, we purchased a 2BR annual week RESALE at the Ron Jon Cape Caribe Resort.

1st reservation for us will be Spring Break 2009 - Apr 4-11.

Thanks for all the input!


----------



## Nancy (May 20, 2008)

*Great Choice*

I think you made a great choice.  RonJon is wonderful.

Nancy


----------



## talkamotta (May 21, 2008)

JLB said:


> We know lots of people with grown kids who keep finding their way back.



My grown kids have moved back a few times and they bring thier spouses and children with 'em. They call my house the "Carlson Hotel"   Revolving door, some have said I should just change out my front entry door and put a swinging bar door.  The boyfriend calls my house a zoo.  

I can tolerate noise pretty well but others shouldnt have to.   Especially on vacation.  Destruction of property is not acceptable behavior. Im afraid I would have told the kids to behave, even in front of the parents.  Im taking my grandchildren to the beach next month.  They can laugh, play and run all they want on the beach but when we get to the condo it will be movies, scary stories and I will wear them out so they will want to go to bed at 10.


----------

